# AIP news



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

American-International Pictures and Visionary Cinema are teaming up to produce three low-budget flicks.

Details - including a *Vampire Bat* remake - in the link.

As with the original AIP, the films will have modest budgets and be geared to the independent theatrical and worldwide DVD market.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15473


----------

